# HUANCAYO - LA CIUDAD CONTRASTABLE



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

*
HUANCAYO - LA CIUDAD CONTRASTABLE​*


*EN LAS VISITAS FRECUENTES QUE HE REALIZADO A LA CIUDAD HE PODIDO DARME CUENTA QUE LA CIUDAD ES CONTRASTABLE, EN TODO SENTIDO, CON LAS DEMAS CIUDADES DEL INTERIOR DEL PAIS, POR CIERTO ESTO SE ACENTUA MAS EN ALGUNAS CIUDADES QUE EN OTRAS. EL TITULO QUE RECONOCE A LA CIUDAD COMO INCONTRASTABLE ES MUY INTERESANTE SIN EMBARGO ESTE THREAD NO PRETENDERÁ DESMERECER EN ABSOLUTO A TAL NOMINACIÓN SINO MAS BIEN TRATARÉ DE ENFOCAR UNA REALIDAD DISTINTA Y CRITICA A LA VEZ, CON UN MATIZ PARTICULAR DE LA EXPERIENCIA QUE TUVE Y LA IMPRESIÓN QUE TENGO CADA VEZ QUE LA VISITO.
HUANCAYO CAPITAL DEL DEPARTAMENTO OCUPA UN LUGAR IMPORTANTE EN LA SIERRA CENTRLA DEL PAIS, ES UNA CIUDAD DEDICADA AL COMERCIO Y A LA AGRICULTURA, ES UNA CIUDAD GRANDE CON UN DESARROLLO COMERCIAL IMPORTANTE Y LAMENTABLEMENTE CON UN ORNATO MUY POBRE Y FALTO DE UN PLAN DE DESARROLLO A LARGO PLAZO; SIN EMBARGO, TIENE UNA RIQUEZA INPRESIONANTE FRENTE A TODASLAS CIUDADES DE LA SIERRA, NO HE VISTO UN VALLE NATURAL Y HERMOSO LLENO DE HISTORIA EN CADA RINCON EN EL PAIS QUE NO SEA EL VALLE MANTARO.​*


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

*ARZOBISPADO DE HUANCAYO​*



















































































​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Està bonita la casona del Arzobispado.


----------



## cesar2727 (Jul 31, 2008)

buenas fotos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Està bonita la casona del Arzobispado.


Es una de las construcciones que se encuentra en mejor estado de conservación.


:cheers:


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

se ve bien
bn con el thread!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Exelente thread Dario gracias por las fotos!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Chevere el thread!!!


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

*FUNDACION DE LA CIUDAD


Durante la colonización, las Fuerzas españolas comandadas por Francisco Pizarro iniciaron su viaje rumbo a la ciudad del Cusco (capital del Imperio Inca) por los Andes. En ese viaje se Realizó la fundación de la ciudad de Jauja y su Establecimiento como primera capital del nuevo territorio. En ese momento existió un Acuerdo entre los conquistadores y los indígenas wankas Para lograr la derrota de las Fuerzas incaicas que defendían el lugar. Muestra de esta Colaboración es el actual Escudo de Armas de la ciudad, que le Fue Otorgado por el mismo Rey Felipe II a Pesar de que en esos momentos, Huancayo Aún no existia ni como aldea. Los indígenas ayudaron a las Fuerzas conquistadores a cambio de la derrota de los Inkas.














Luego de la conquista, los españoles Se fueron asentando en los valles que encontraban más adecuados. Francisco Pizarro Fundó la ciudad de Jauja y la estableció como la primera capital del Perú. El camino al sur que pasaba por el tambo camino al Cusco se fue poblando poco a poco.
El 1 de junio de 1572 Fue fundada como "Pueblo de Indios" por Don Jerónimo de Silva y Advocada (Dedicada) a la Santísima Trinidad, tomando el nombre de "Santísima Trinidad de Huancayo" .2 Luego de ello, ya Pesar De Que Seguia Siendo un tambo o posada de los viajeros, el Virrey Don Francisco de Toledo Hizo centro de la Encomienda con ayllus distribuidas un Alrededor su: Ayllu Huamanmarca, Ayllu Cajas, Ayllu Tambo, Ayllu Auquimarca, Gualahoyo Ayllu, Ayllu Plateros, etc Desde esos tiempos , la ciudad Se formó Alrededor del camino inca, situación que Se mantiene en la actualidad. El camino inca se convirtió en la Calle Real que cruza de norte a sur la ciudad y se Constituye en el centro de su organización y su vida.​*


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

SALIENDO DEL ARZOBISPADO ESTA LA PLAZA CONSTITUCIÓN, EN EL SE ENCUENTRA LA CATEDRAL HOTELES, un ex CINE, PODADOS ARBOLES QUE SON EN FORMA DE HONGOS, (NADA ESTETICO NI AGRADABLE) UN CENTRO COMERCIAL NUEVO LLAMADO PARA SU CONSTITUCIÓN QUE SE CONTRUCCION destruyó UNA CASONA DE ESTILO REPUBLICANO. [/ CENTER]


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## agustin atencio (Jan 16, 2010)

Las fotos me traen muchos recuerdos del viaje que realice hace algunos años
es la parte virreynal mejor conservada -feliciataciones al arzobipado por mantener estas reliquias arquitectonicas -felicital al la persona que tomo las fotos fantasticos -bellos


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Dario, fus fotos como siempre muy buenas


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

genial el thread Dario saludos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

[QUOTE = cesar2727; 50136975] buenas fotos [/ QUOTE]

GRACIAS CESAR2727: cheers:



[QUOTE = brian_cusco13; 50139793] se ve bien
millones de euros con el hilo! [/ QUOTE]

Gracias por la visita brian_cusco13



[QUOTE = koko cusco; 50146329] Exelente hilo Darío gracias por las fotos !!![/ QUOTE]

Gracias por la visita Koko.: Cheers:


[QUOTE = Libidito; 50147143 hilo] El Chevere !!![/ QUOTE]


Muchas gracias libidito.


Agustín Atencio, bienvenido al foro y gracia por tu comentario


Koko, Quisiera Tener esa inspiración que tienes para Plasmar belleza en las fotos.kay:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

*CRONOLOGIA DE LA CIUDAD​*
*I. - El 1 de junio de 1572 Fue fundada como "Pueblo de Indios" por Don Jerónimo de Silva y Advocada (Dedicada) a la Santísima Trinidad, tomando el nombre de "Santísima Trinidad de Huancayo"

II.-16 se crea de Noviembre de 1864 la provincia de Huancayo;
La Provincia de Huancayo, se compondrá de los Distritos de Huancayo, Sapallanga, Pariahuanca, Chupaca, Sicaya, Chongos, Colca y San Jerónimo, que antes eran las parroquias que formaban los Distritos de Huancayo, Chupaca y parte de Concepción y servicios que pasan También Distritos en mérito de la presente Ley, las capitales de las Provincias de Jauja y Huancayo Serán las ciudades De Estos nombres, y las de sus respectivos Distritos, lo seran los que dan nombre al distrito, ciudades, villas o pueblos.

III.-El 15 de enero de 1931 según decreto de Luis Miguel Sánchez Cerro, Huancayo Fue nombrada capital del departamento de Junín,*


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

*San Jerónimo de Tunán​
La Fundación Española de San Jerónimo de Tunán Con el titulo de "Pueblo de Indios" Fue realizada por el licenciado Juan de Salazar Larrunaga en 1565, por encargo del gobernador Lope García de Castro, quien Mandó Fundar muchos pueblos por el valle y otros lugares del Perú. Los misioneros franciscanos pusieron al distrito el nombre de "San Jerónimo de Tunán"


San Jerónimo de Tunán, un pueblo de la sierra central, en el corazón del Valle del Mantaro, es una ciudad Próspera Desarrollando sus actividades mayoritariamente al agro, a la artesanía enfocándose en la transformación de la plata en bellos adornos denominados Filigranas, esculturas y joyería en general. Elaboran aretes, Prendedores, anillos, brazaletes, pulseras y otros.



Su iglesia, ubicada en la plaza principal, conserva en su interior hermosos altares tallados en madera romántico de los estilos barroco, churrigueresco y*


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Que bonito San Jeronimo de TUNAN... gracias por las fotos Dario saludos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

EN PRIMICIA PARA EL FORO, FOTOGRAFIAS DEL INTERIOR DE LA IGLESIA











TENGO MUCHAS MAS!!!​


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas las fotos Dario. San Jeronimo de Tunan es un pueblo alejado o un distrito de Huancayo?


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Hermoso lugar el Valle del Mantaro, sus ciudades y pueblos son una belleza...como San Jerónimo de Tunán, Concepción, o Santa Rosa de Ocopa debería de haber mayor difusión de sus bondades turísticas para que sea visitada sobre todo en los fines de semana largos. Felicitaciones por este Thread.....saludoss :wave:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Buenas las fotos Dario. San Jeronimo de Tunan es un pueblo alejado o un distrito de Huancayo?




Es un distrito de Huancayo de los 28 que forman la provincia. :cheers:

Es un pueblo interesante, forma parate del recorrido turistico pero solo se habla de los artesanos que trabajann la filigrana en plata, y no menionan que este distrito cuenta con restos arqueologicos, un mirador y una iglesia colonial que conserva retablos en pan de oro de estilo barroco.

Saludos.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Me gustaría también ver fotos por dentro de la Iglesia de La Merced de Huancayo donde tengo entendido se realizó el Congreso Constituyente de 1839 y que redactó la Constitución en ese mismo año, la cual nos rigió a los peruanos durante 16 años.


----------



## francocutexX (Sep 7, 2009)

Huancayo, una ciudad pujante y prospera, algun dia ire a visitarla, creo q es la segunda ciudad mas desarrollada de la sierra. Tiene buen futuro, espero de aqui a lagunos años verla con edificios altos y bien consolidada.

Buenas fotos dario, ojala pongas mas fotos del resto de la ciudad:cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què bonita es la iglesia principal de San Jerónimo de Tunán :cheers:


----------



## DcB '08 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hermosas fotos, tocayo. 
PD: Rafael, estamos mal, ah.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin duda una primicia esa iglesia, había visto fotos del exterior, pero nunca del interior.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

que paso con mi comentario anterior, los espiritus del foro, buenas fotos darios, yo tambien coincidentemente tengo fotos de San Jeronimo, ese peublo es un retrato de lo que fue Huancayo en sus inicios, tengo fotos de las casas viejas algunas del inicio del siglo XX desafortunadamente en mal estado, pero puede verse su belleza, felicidades DArio y Muchas Gracias, espero encontrar un fu*ing cable, hoy voy a Wilson si o si


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

Dario muy buenas fotos, te felicito y espero que nos sigas deleitando con mas fotos tuyas


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos, la iglesia está espectacular.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

LA IGLESIA DATA DEL SIGLO XVI, TIENE COMO PATRON A SAN JERONIMO Y FUE CONSTRUIDO POR LOS MISIONEROS FRANCISCANOS. LA IGLESIA CONSTA DE UNA NAVE CENTRAL Y 15 ALTARES DE ESTILO BARROCO BAÑADOS EN PAN DE ORO, EL PISO CONSERVA EL ESTILO ORIGINAL DE LA CONSTRUCCION, TIENE UN ESTILO SENCILLO EL MATERIAL DE CONSTRUCCION ES DE BARRO Y PIEDRA, Y LOS TECHOS DE TEJA, EL TEMPLO FUE CONSTRUIDO PARA LOS NATURALES DEL LUGAR COMO UNA DOCTRINA CRISTIANA; EN LAS PAREDES SE PUEDE APRECIAR QUE EXISTE PINTURA MURAL TIPICO DE LOS TEMPLOS COLONIALES, PARA LA RESTAURACIÓN SE REQUIERE DE INVERSION Y PERSONAL CALIFICADO QUE DIRIJA LA OBRA, PARA CONVERTIRLO EN UN TEMPLO MUSEO.

TRATANDO DE BUSCAR INFORMACION SOBRE EL TEMPLO COLONIAL LOS POBLADORES DEL DISTRITO CUENTAN QUE LA IGLESIA HA SUFRIDO MUCHOS ROBOS DE LIENZOS DE LA ESCUELA CUSQUEÑA, LA PERDIDA DE RELIQUIAS RELIGIOSAS, SANTOS, ETC, Y TODO ESTO QUEDANDO IMPUNE. DEBERIA APLICARSE PENAS EJEMPLARES PARA QUE ATENUE A LOS DELINCUENTES QUE DESTRUYEN Y ROBAN PATRIMONIO NACIONAL.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Interesante, seria bueno ver escenas mas urbanas.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

[QUOTE = Antarqui; 50236367] Me gustaría ver también fotos por dentro de la Iglesia de La Merced de Huancayo donde tengo entendido se Realizó el Congreso Constituyente de 1839 y que Redacto la Constitución en ese mismo año, la Cual nos rigió A LOS Durante peruanos 16 años. [/ QUOTE]


Tengo de la fachada, el interior me resolto dificil fotografiarla, pero en huancayo tenemos buenos fotografos haber si ayudan.

saludos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

francocutexX said:


> Huancayo, una ciudad pujante y prospera, algun dia ire a visitarla, creo q es la segunda ciudad mas desarrollada de la sierra. Tiene buen futuro, espero de aqui a lagunos años verla con edificios altos y bien consolidada.
> 
> Buenas fotos dario, ojala pongas mas fotos del resto de la ciudad:cheers:


TENGO MAS FOTOS Y LAS PONDRE POGRESIVAMENTE

SALUDOS.


----------



## partenos (Jun 25, 2009)

huancayo no esta entre mis ciudades favoritas, cuando la vi por 1ra vez como que no pasaba nada, claro que esta mejorando cada vez mas y sorprende, pero el valle del mantaro si es espectacular. y los pueblitos que estan a lo largo ..me gusto san jeronimo.


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

¡Muy buenas fotos! Me encantan los retablos y el de la antepenultima foto es casi seguramente de mediados del siglo XVII...una joyita...:banana:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

wow muchas gracias por las fotos Dario... exelente aporte al foro


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

*AGRADECIMIENTOS Y CONTESTANDO LOS COMENTARIOS​**ANTARQUI:* 
Es una alternativa de visita, sobre todo a quienes gustan del arte religioso colonial.
*FRANCOCUTEXX:*
La ciudad es contrastable, hay mucho que trabajar en la ciudad. El primer paso es el compromiso de los ciudadanos, en segundo lugar el de las autoridades. 
*INKANDREW9:*
Inkan, la verdad el interior de la iglesia es una joya, hace falta mantener el ornato antiguo del distrito, no hay criterio uniforme en las casas ahora se ve casas de material noble y casas de adobe. La municipalidad es una muestra de ello, una construcción nueva que desentona las construcciones antiguas.
*DCB 08:*
Gracias por tu visita, haber si ayudas a recopilar mas fotos de los demás distritos, hay muchos templos que tienen altares y vistas interesantes.
El Bajopontino:
Es la primera vez que veo fotos colgadas en internet del interior de la iglesia, lo hice a manera de archivo para saber que esa iglesia existe y que también para protestar por el descuido y los robos que se han dado.
*RASOGU:*
Por la visita relámpago que hice no tengo muchas fatos del lugar, haber si te posteas las que estén más presentables, se que están en mal estado, pero igual artísticamente presentado es mas razonable. Saludos.
*CESARPOOOOOL:*
Gracias cesar, de todas maneras bajaré las fotos que tengo, pero espero puedas ayudar a que el tema no muera, ya que hay que realizar un catalogo fotográfico de los templos coloniales y casonas. Ejm: Orcotuna, Sicaya, Sapallanga, Mito, iclusive La hermosa iglesia de Jauja, mito, etc,,, muchas mas.
*ROBERTO VP:* 
Gracias por tu visita Roberto.
*RAFO18:*
Tengo más escenas urbanas, pero la intención es presentar mas a una valle que también tiene un patrimonio religioso colonial. Las fotos de la ciudad las pondré en el foro caminantes Huancayo.
*PARTENOS:*
Es la impresión frecuente de muchos visitantes sin, Huancayo fue un pueblo como san jerónimo, tuvo un convento dominico y una iglesia colonial pero se destruyó por un terremoto, lo valioso es el valle y los pueblos.
*ELSOUS6:*
Gracias por tu visita, la verdad no encontré información sobre la antigüedad de los altares, pero si me di cuenta que los altares no son uniformes en su totalidad, hay algunos con adornos de frutas que no están en pan de oro, y otros más elaborados, Son 15 altares en total.
*KOKO CUSCO:*
En primicia para el foro, pero me da rabia por todo los robos que la iglesia ha sufrido, luego por las autoridades mediocres que ha tenido el pueblo. Prefieren construir casas de material noble a mantener la armonía de las casas antiguas. Ojalá algún día vengan restauradores cusqueños por la experiencia y no advenedizos.
Saludos.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

EL CONVENTO DE LOS FRANCISCANOS NO AGUANTÓ EL PASO DE LOS AÑOS Y DE LA DESIDIA DE LAS AUTORIDADES, AHORA LA IGLESIA ES DE LA DIOCESIS DE HUANCAYO Y LA ADMINISTRAN UNAS RELIGIOSA.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Buenas fotos Dario gracias de nuevo por el thread... me gustan las torres de ese convento... esto si es en la ciudad de huancayo?? o seguimos en san jeronimo??


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què bonito convento, luce rùstico.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Me encantan los corredores, Koko es San Jeronimo.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

[QUOTE = koko cusco; 50335389] Buenas fotos Dario gracias de nuevo por el hilo ... me gustan las torres de ese convento ... esto si es en la ciudad de Huancayo?? o seguimos en San Jerónimo?? [/ QUOTE]

Como dice rasogu seguimos en el distrito de San Jerónimo, el crecimiento que ha tenido la ciudad hace que este pueblo este dentro de la ciudad, de la misma manera hay pueblos que antes estaban alejados y ahora fornman la ciudad bastante contrastable.
:cheers:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Linda por fuera la iglesia...
Que sigan las fotos....


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Koko, San Jeronimo a Huancayo en Distancia como Cusco a Larapa pero con intermedios rurales, aunque cada dia mas urbanizados


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

EL MINISTERIO PUBLICO DEBERIA DE ACTUAR DE OFICIO ANTE LOS ROBOS DE TODAS LA IGLESIAS ANTIGUAS DEL VALLE DEL MANTARO, SE HAN PERDIDO LIENZOS VALIOSOS, RELIQUIAS, Y AHORA HASTA LOS ALTARES DE MADERA ESTÁN SIENDO DESMANTELADOS. NO ES ACEPTABLE QUE ESTO SUCEDA Y NO SE HAGA NADA PARA INVESTIGAR Y SANCIONAR DRASTICAMENTE, SE DEBERÍA INVESTIGAR A TODOS LOS EX ALCALDES DEL SAN JERONIMO, A TODO EL PERSONAL QUE TRABAJABA EN LA IGLESIA, Y DETENER DE UNA VEZ A LOS DELINCUENTES Y RECUPERAR TODO LO ROBADO.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

un mal comun de la mayoría creo yo de iglesias y templos de los pueblos de la sierra sistematicamente desvalijados... una pena que no seamos celosos guardianes de nuestra cultura e identidad...

que pena


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> un mal comun de la mayoría creo yo de iglesias y templos de los pueblos de la sierra sistematicamente desvalijados... una pena que no seamos celosos guardianes de nuestra cultura e identidad...
> 
> que pena


ES LAMENTABLE LA DESIDIA DEL ALCALDE Y DE LA POLICIA NACIONAL DEL LUGAR, SI LOS ROBOS SE DAN Y LUEGO QUEDA IMPUNE ESO INCITA A QUE SE SIGA DAÑANDO EL PATRIMONIO NACIONAL.:bash:



MI SIGUIENTE RECORRIDO LA CATEDRAL DE HUANCAYO.:cheers:


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ese claustro de San Jeronimo me recuerda al claustro antiguo del convento de Ocopa...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

wow la catedral de Huancayo espero con ancias muchas gracias por las fotos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

REGRESO A HUANCAYO Y DE AHI Salgo a Chongos Bajo, LA CIUDAD YA SE SABE QUE LE FALTA TARRAJEO, ORDENARLA MAS, MAS ÁRBOLES, ETC.:nuts:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

.










.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mmmm y el Ministerio de la Cultura??? :S


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

[QUOTE = Inkandrew9; 50457905] Mmmm y el Ministerio de la Cultura??? : S [/ QUOTE]


En el incidende de los alumnos que dañaron un muro en chanchan se logro dar con los antisociales, pero en el caso de los delincuentes del patrimonio monumental del valle, todo queda en nada... al menos ahi estan las fotos para mostrar que alguna vez hubo retablos coloniales en la iglesia, porque a ese paso en mi siguiente viaje cargan con todo y solo dejan el terreno. jajaja:lol::lol: y las autoridades mutis


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

EDT.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esos robos son a pedido y con catàlogo en mano ... de lo peor.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Despues de ver esa imagen ... la ultima si exigiría una tarrajeada urgente!!! por favor :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Dario tengo fotos de casas antiguas de San Jeronimo, las podria poner aca o prefieres que vayan a Caminantes?


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

[QUOTE = rasogu; 50462671] Dario tengo fotos de casas antiguas de San Jerónimo, las podria poner aca o prefieres que VAYAN A Caminantes? [/ QUOTE]

Con gusto rasogu, todas las que tengas. Y haber si luego seleccionas algo de chogos bajo, ocopa, alayo, orcotuna.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Una lástima lo de los saqueos.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

buenos aportes rasogu, san jerónimo me producen sentimientos encontrados, de rabia, alegria... Un distrito hitórico, con una iglesia colonial hermosa, que sa sufrido escandalosos robos, con una tradicion de hombres que trabajan la plata de manera impresionante, con ruinas arqueologicas, con un mirador nada envidiable, pueda estar en decadencia a vista de la incompetencia del alcalde y del presidente regional. A quien corresponde iniciar un proceso de recuperación, restauración del distrito para convertirlo en un distrito turístico, y no un lugar de casas de cemento sin tarrajeo y con techos de calamina?

Saludos rasogu.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bastante descuidadas las casas.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

darioperu said:


> buenos aportes rasogu, san jerónimo me producen sentimientos encontrados, de rabia, alegria... Un distrito hitórico, con una iglesia colonial hermosa, que sa sufrido escandalosos robos, con una tradicion de hombres que trabajan la plata de manera impresionante, con ruinas arqueologicas, con un mirador nada envidiable, pueda estar en decadencia a vista de la incompetencia del alcalde y del presidente regional. A quien corresponde iniciar un proceso de recuperación, restauración del distrito para convertirlo en un distrito turístico, y no un lugar de casas de cemento sin tarrajeo y con techos de calamina?
> 
> Saludos rasogu.


es verdad ... pero es parte del paisaje urbano de nuestras ciudades uno ve el centro de Lima, incluso inmensos sectores del centro de cusco y nos damos cuenta que nos falta demasiado por hacer.

No es excusa para lo que se ve ... me imagino que no se le ve aún el potencial turistico de esa zona... en fín lamentable deterioro y abandono...


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

DOS FOTOS DE LA PLAZA PRINCIPAL DE SAN JERÓNIMO DE TUNAN, ME GUSTA MAS QUE LA PLAZA CONSTITUCIÓN; PORQUE LO VEO MAS NATURAL, MIESTRAS QUE LA OTRA ES MUY FEA.



















​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

me gustó mucho el verdor


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

mmmmmm muy tentadoras esas casas para restaurarlas... tiene un estilo bien definido; hay mas fotos de mas casas como esas?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Lamentable el estado de las casas, ojalá se puedan recuperar antes de que sea demasiado tarde. La plaza está bonita imaginándome que no existen los postes dorados.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

La plaza Constitucion antes de su remodelacion lucia como la plaza de San Jeronimo, por eso digo que Sanje es Huancayo de antaño


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

buenos aportes de san jeronimo,mi familia es de allá,colocare algunas fotos


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Las ruinas son de unishcoto y estan ubicadas en la parte alta del cerro que tiene san jeronimo,ojala el INC haga algo por ellas.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

BUEN APORTE LOGANMSC, ESTE DISTRITO TIENE MUCHO POTENCIAL. ME HABLARON DEL MIRADOR Y DE LAS RUINAS PERO POR CULPA DE LAS LLUVIAS NO ME ATREVÍ A SUBIR, DE TODAS MANERAS ESTA PENDIENTE MI VISITA.

EL VALLE TIENE BUENOS MIRADORES, AHUAC, CONCEPCION, SAN JERONIMO, CHONGOS, ETC.. 


SALUDOS.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó la plaza de San Jerónimo, sin duda los árboles le cambian de aspecto.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

darioperu said:


> BUEN APORTE LOGANMSC, ESTE DISTRITO TIENE MUCHO POTENCIAL. ME HABLARON DEL MIRADOR Y DE LAS RUINAS PERO POR CULPA DE LAS LLUVIAS NO ME ATREVÍ A SUBIR, DE TODAS MANERAS ESTA PENDIENTE MI VISITA.
> 
> EL VALLE TIENE BUENOS MIRADORES, AHUAC, CONCEPCION, SAN JERONIMO, CHONGOS, ETC..
> 
> ...



Esas fotos se me hacen conocidas...un momento son MIAS :lol:... jajaj pero no hay problem logam utilizalo no mas, pero escoge las mejorcitas y photoshopealas por lo menos pues


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

loganmsc said:


> Las ruinas son de unishcoto y estan ubicadas en la parte alta del cerro que tiene san jeronimo,ojala el INC haga algo por ellas.


Casi todas las casas con tejas....puede ser más zvre????

Bien por San Jerónimo...ellos si saben que llueve.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

USÉ EL EDITOR DE IMAGEN: PICASA 3, ES UN PROGRAMA GRATUITO. AHORA HAY HASTA PICASA 4, SI DESEAS MAS INFORMACIÓN POR PM, SI DESEAS PHOTOSHOP EN ESPAÑOL TAMBIÉN TE PASO LA PÁGINA.









​


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

*CONCEPCIÓN​*

La Provincia de Concepción integraba la antigua etnia de los Huancas que Fueron conquistados por las huestes imperiales encabezadas por Cápac Yupanqui luego pasaron a parte del Urin Huanca Formar hasta el 8 el de 1536 Cuándo fue fundada como pueblo bajo la orden de Francisco Pizarro con de diciembre nombre de *"la Purísima Inmaculada Concepción de la Reina de los Ángeles de Achi"*.​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

sebvill said:


> No tienen fotos de la ciudad nevada? vi unas tomas en el noticiero bien pajas de la granizada en Huancayo.


la pregunta de rigor es Caen nevadas en la ciudad de Huancayo... eso a los huancainos... ya que granizada es una cosa y nevad otra diferente... como cuentan el clima es como el del cusco... aqui caen nevadas pero muy raras veces cada diez o quince años... yo he visto nevedas en mi ciudad... Pero me gustaría saber si en Huancayo tambien nieva?


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> la pregunta de rigor es Caen nevadas en la ciudad de Huancayo... eso a los huancainos... ya que granizada es una cosa y nevad otra diferente... como cuentan el clima es como el del cusco... aqui caen nevadas pero muy raras veces cada diez o quince años... yo he visto nevedas en mi ciudad... Pero me gustaría saber si en Huancayo tambien nieva?


Yo tengo 23 años y en toda mi vida Nunca he visto nevar en Huancayo-ciudad ( lo que no quita la posibilidad), sin embargo de niño recuerdo que los cerros que rodean la ciudad amanecian blancos de vez en cuando.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

*SEGUNDO PATIO Y HUERTA DE LA CASONA UGARTE LEON, CONCEPCIÓN - HUANCAYO *






















































opcorn:​


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

TENGO MUCHAS FOTOS MAS!!!!




opcorn:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué hermosa casona; la noto muy bien cuidada. Pero, ¿Hay un lugar llamado Concepción en Huancayo?


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

[QUOTE = Limeñito; 51477275] Qué hermosa casona, la noto muy bien cuidada. Pero, ¿Hay un lugar llamado Concepción en Huancayo? [/ QUOTE]

*
- Gracias por tu visita limeñito, La Casona es la mejor conservada que he Podido ver, actualmente el ex alcalde de Concepción vive ahí y la casona museo está abierto gratuitamente al público. Del sr, alcalde los lugareños hablan muy bien por sus obras y trabajo en favor del lugar.


- Concepción es una provincia del departamento Pero fue distrito de Huancayo hasta el 30 de noviembre de1951.


- Al margen de la Jurisdicción los dos pueblos Constantemente estan interactuando entre si todos los dias, con Respecto a la distancia tampoco es un problema ya que 15 minutos las separa una de otra, TENIENDO encuenta las distancias que se hacen en Lima, es muy cerca .: cheers:


- Espero algun Forista de Concepción Pueda ayudarme con mas datos con respetocto a las dos provincias.


Saludos.



.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Gracias por aclararlo; ahora me queda claro que la referencia era a la provincia de Concepción.
Saludos.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

muy linda la casona!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ahhh, era de La Concepciòn, pero buehh ... igual està muy bonita.


----------



## dkclericxx12 (May 18, 2008)

ESA CASONA ESTA GENIAL QUE BUENAS FOTOS


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Ahhh, era de La Concepciòn, pero buehh ... igual està muy bonita.


Concepcion ha secas, solo los chilenos le dicen La Concepcion para diferenciarla de su ciudad


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

GRACIAS A TODOS POR LOS COMENTARIOS, LUEGO RESPONDO A CADA UNO, POR EL MOMENTO ESTOY SELECCIONANDO LAS QUE SIGUEN



opcorn:


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Ahhh, era de La Concepciòn, pero buehh ... igual està muy bonita.


 No es "La Concepción"......es simplemente Concepción y està a unos 20 minutos de Huancayo, es capital de la provincia del mismo nombre, una ciudad pequeña con buenos servicios, y para mi uno de los mejores lugares del Perù para vivir por su entorno y calidad de vida. Saludos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

sajinito said:


> No es "La Concepción"......es simplemente Concepción y està a unos 20 minutos de Huancayo, es capital de la provincia del mismo nombre, una ciudad pequeña con buenos servicios, y para mi uno de los mejores lugares del Perù para vivir por su entorno y calidad de vida. Saludos.


Ok, es sin *La* ...


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

SIGO CON EL RECORRIDO, A CONTINUACIÓN UN LUGAR POCO CONOCIDO "ALAYO" lugar que se encuentra dentro de la jurisdicción de CONCEPCIÓN.


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Linda Concepción, y esa hermosa casona me llamó la atención por su arquitectura y por lo bien cuidada, habrá que darse una vueltita por ahí, felicitaciones....:cheers:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

LAS ÚLTIMAS DE LA CASONA







































​


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Antarqui said:


> Linda Concepción, y esa hermosa casona me llamó la atención por su arquitectura y por lo bien cuidada, habrá que darse una vueltita por ahí, felicitaciones....:cheers:


Vale la pena visitar la casona, se encuenra ubicado en la plaza de armas. :cheers:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

sajinito said:


> No es "La Concepción"......es simplemente Concepción y està a unos 20 minutos de Huancayo, es capital de la provincia del mismo nombre, una ciudad pequeña con buenos servicios, y para mi uno de los mejores lugares del Perù para vivir por su entorno y calidad de vida. Saludos.


Es un lugar muy agradable, paso obligado para los visitantes del valle.:cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy bonita


----------



## Gustavo81 (Mar 25, 2010)

me gusto mucho los acercamientos linda ciudad del centro


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Gracias por la visita, seguiré poniendo mas fotos.^^




saludos.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

*CONVENTO SANTA ROSA DE OCOPA​*


El convento se Ocopa fue fundado por el Padre Francisco de San José en 1725, con la finalidad de ser un centro internacional de misioneros franciscanos.


Espero sirva como una opción mas para visitarla en Semana Santa.:cheers:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, se respira paz en este convento.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Wowww...k hermoso¡¡¡¡, un lugar de lejos mágico. Gracias por las fotos Dario, según veo queda en Ocopa no?.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Es un lugar muy tranquilo que invita a la reflexión, Si es Ocopa Digary.




.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonitos pueblos. El convento de Ocopa es sin duda el mejor edificio religioso del valle.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas las últimas fotos. No tendrás algunas del cementerio del convento?


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

J Block said:


> Muy buenas las últimas fotos. No tendrás algunas del cementerio del convento?



Los curas estan muy temerosos luego del robo que sufrieron el año pasado. Un guia me contón que unos turistas se escondieron en el cementerio y de madrugada robaron varios lienzos es por ese motivo que se han tomado medidas mas drasticas con respecto a las camaras fotograficas.

Saludos.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

¿Llegaron a recuperar los lienzos? Cómo friega esta gente hno:.

En fin, muy bonito (y verde)... Espero que puedas mostrarnos más.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> ¿Llegaron a recuperar los lienzos? Cómo friega esta gente hno:.
> 
> En fin, muy bonito (y verde)... Espero que puedas mostrarnos más.



Robaron 5 lienzos, la verdad no seguí preguntando por el bien de mi higado enfadado.:nuts:

Gracias por la visita.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Lindas fotos dario te felicito!!!


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Uno de mis conventos favoritos, con toda esa vegetacion en los cerros me hace recordar a un monasterio de España.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

darioperu said:


> Los curas estan muy temerosos luego del robo que sufrieron el año pasado. Un guia me contón que unos turistas se escondieron en el cementerio y de madrugada robaron varios lienzos es por ese motivo que se han tomado medidas mas drasticas con respecto a las camaras fotograficas.
> 
> Saludos.


Lástima. Algunos familiares están enterrados en ese cementerio, mi abuela y mi tía abuela incluídas.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Hermosísimas imágenes, la casona está preciosa y Alayo también; impecablemente mantenidos.

¡Gracias y saludos! :cheers:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Canelita said:


> Hermosísimas imágenes, la casona está preciosa y Alayo también; impecablemente mantenidos.
> 
> ¡Gracias y saludos! :cheers:



Gracias por la visita Canelita. Me alegra mucho que te gusten las fotos.:cheers:


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Qué hermoso el convento de Ocopa, y destaca más al estar rodeado de ese paisaje lleno de vegetación, parece de postal. Tengo entendido que posee una biblioteca con miles de libros, inclusive varios de ellos incunables espero que todavía los mantengan y los ladrones no hayan hecho de las suyas saludossss :wave:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Antarqui said:


> Qué hermoso el convento de Ocopa, y destaca más al estar rodeado de ese paisaje lleno de vegetación, parece de postal. Tengo entendido que posee una biblioteca con miles de libros, inclusive varios de ellos incunables espero que todavía los mantengan y los ladrones no hayan hecho de las suyas saludossss :wave:



Gracias por la visita:cheers:


Saludos Antarqui


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Sigo con El convento de Ocopa.




opcorn:


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Amigo Darioperú queremos ver más fotos.......^^


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

wow gracias por las fotos DARIO...

la primera y la tercera estan buenisimas que belleza


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Gracias koko, si supieras la osadia para tomar las fotos en dias lluviosos XD!!!



opcorn:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ ¡Excelentes, darioperu kay:! El entorno mojado la hace lucir más brillante y la cantidad de árboles y el cerro verde son como el plus _ya-no-yá_.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa iglesia me gusta bastante, la preferia toda de blanco como estaba antes, pero igual el lugar es bastante agradable.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> ^^ ¡Excelentes, darioperu kay:! El entorno mojado la hace lucir más brillante y la cantidad de árboles y el cerro verde son como el plus _ya-no-yá_.



Gracias.:cheers:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que hermoso lugar ! Que parte es de la ciudad? Las tomas estan muy buenas también.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

skyperu34 said:


> Que hermoso lugar ! Que parte es de la ciudad? Las tomas estan muy buenas también.




Es el convento de ocopa, fundado en 1725 por los padres franciscanos, este distrito pertece a la provincia de Concepción pero antes de convertirse en provincia fue un distrito de Huancayo, es un lugar obligado por todos los visitantes de Huancayo. El tiempo de recorrido aproximado es de media hora.


saludos.:cheers:


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Qué lindas fotos, sobre todo la primera que está de postal......habrá que darse un paseíto por el valle del Mantaro y muy especialmente por el Convento de Ocopa, saludosss :wave:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tendrás fotos del interior del templo, dario?


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Tengo algunas Bajoponti, anque la verdad no son mi especialidad luego las subo..



saludos.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Hermoso el Convento de Ocopa, tuve la oportunidad de visitarlo muchisimas veces.

saludos


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Precioso convento y con el plus de la belleza que le da la naturaleza típica de la sierra ...:drool::drool::bow::bow:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios, luego subiré mas fotos.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Tengo varias del interior de la iglesi de santa rosa de ocopa estas tres son las mas rescatables, lastima que la bateria de la camara estaba en muere asi que la resolución no es de la mejor, disculmpen por eso.:nuts:























​


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

^^Que lástima que la iglesia original de Ocopa se incendiara en 1907 (si mal no recuerdo). Al menos quedaron esos cuatro retablos que se ven en las fotografías, que se ven bellísimos. Cabe preguntarse como habría lucido el retablo mayor....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh. que pena, no sabía que la iglesia se había incendiado, igual la actual iglesia luce muy bonita, por dentro y por fuera.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

siguiendo con el recorrido, ahora fotos de la ciudad.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Y las fotos?


----------

